# 1955 Evans Colson special ladies 26" bike



## JayT (May 26, 2013)

I am looking for one of these bikes, I used to have one and some family member I trusted it to hold for me, gave it to a friend, who has probably sold it!  It was a metallic blue bike with a horn tank, balloon tires.  I would love to replace it, nice riding and easier for me to get on and off, than the modern ladies bikes today.


----------



## bauerb (Jun 21, 2013)

*i have one that is very similiar*

it appears complete,  I have not touched it in terms of work on it.  seat is a bit rough. this model of the Special does not have the tank though
I am a newbie with vintage bikes, so my apologies if I have mis-identified my bike. not intent to mislead you, I'm still learning.  Bike is in NJ


----------

